# Lief event part 2



## boring (Mar 4, 2018)

I HATE it oh my god it's so utterly infuriating.
I've had 20 purple flower ladybugs and 2 navy ladybugs and I kid you not, ive only gotten 6 purple and zero navy.
It kind of makes me want to scream lol its actually so maddening.
It's only day one with purple and navy though, so I WANT to try to remain hopeful.
anybody else had the WORST catch rates?


----------



## Phalaenopsis (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep, same here...


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 4, 2018)

5 ladybugs were shared from friends... That was my first attempt at Part 2 and I got 0 of them! Luckily, I got a few from my flowers later on and more friends. But yes, I'm hoping for the best with this one! On the Lottie event, I managed to get everything without using Leaf Tickets. Somehow it seems like they made Leif event worse, but I'm hoping I don't have to use Leaf Tickets as I want to get Celeste's Telescope which I have less than 100 tickets to get so the tickets I get from this event will help me achieve that goal I'm hoping.


----------



## SweetTreatsx3 (Mar 4, 2018)

I hope your luck turns around soon. :c I felt that way during the first two gardening events.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Mar 4, 2018)

I send lady bugs and never get them back


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2018)

I got a late start to it all, so I don’t have any pink flowers thatve bloomed yet, but I have tons of seeds and I’m hopeful! 
I can’t decide whether to spend my remaining yellow flowers on fertilizer though, considering I have lots of seeds. 
Maybe I’ll just ride it out and see what happens.


----------



## SweetTreatsx3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I got a late start to it all, so I don?t have any pink flowers thatve bloomed yet, but I have tons of seeds and I?m hopeful!
> I can?t decide whether to spend my remaining yellow flowers on fertilizer though, considering I have lots of seeds.
> Maybe I?ll just ride it out and see what happens.



I think you?ll be fine if you ride it out. I think spending your yellow flowers on more seeds will help you more due to how likely it is to miss on a catch. I wish I could give you all my extra fertilizer. :c


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2018)

SweetTreatsx3 said:


> I think you’ll be fine if you ride it out. I think spending your yellow flowers on more seeds will help you more due to how likely it is to miss on a catch. I wish I could give you all my extra fertilizer. :c



LOL you’re too sweet! <3 
But I think I’m doing pretty good. I’m actually getting a really good spawn rate, almost every one of my pink flowers has something on it. PLUS im catching them pretty good too so far. About a 50/50 catch rate I guess.
This is MUCH better than rover os far, at least for me.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 4, 2018)

i would love to return jewel lady bugs but i can never catch them :'0 it feels worse than the rover event atm honestly..  with super low spawn & catch rates .. really annoying cause i really want lots of big clovers and the rewards (spring background mostly..) if all fails i'll just keep planting pink seeds  getting the clovers through trades..


----------



## boring (Mar 4, 2018)

shunishu said:


> i would love to return jewel lady bugs but i can never catch them :'0 it feels worse than the rover event atm honestly..  with super low spawn & catch rates .. really annoying cause i really want lots of big clovers and the rewards (spring background mostly..) if all fails i'll just keep planting pink seeds  getting the clovers through trades..



Yeah, I'm also at a point where I might just plant flowers and trade them for the flower canel/ swinging bench I want.
Or I might trade with people who knows


----------



## shunishu (Mar 4, 2018)

looking at the pocket camp reddit the event seems to be crappy for most people..


----------



## boring (Mar 4, 2018)

IS NINTENDO KIDDING ME IM GPING TO CRY


----------



## shunishu (Mar 4, 2018)

i just got gifted 6 yellow&pink bugs and I couldn't even catch those.. which were easily catchable before this part.. *nervous laughter* hope people send angry feedback to nintendo like during the rover event.. just everyone needs to remember even if its frustrating do not spend money to make it work, otherwise they will keep making events as hard as this if people pay.. let's not support this.


----------



## boring (Mar 4, 2018)

I know the anger, im now up to having 30 purple and catching 7 - I actually want to die what were nintendo thinking


----------



## shunishu (Mar 4, 2018)

also the invisible barriers around the giant flowers are ridiculous, you can't even get close to them.. it's very much like isabelle's  "you can't build here, there's only 2km of free space around it and a stone 3km away.."


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2018)

shunishu said:


> also the invisible barriers around the giant flowers are ridiculous, you can't even get close to them.. it's very much like isabelle's  "you can't build here, there's only 2km of free space around it and a stone 3km away.."



LOL yes. I want to stand under the clovers but it won’t let me.


----------



## SweetTreatsx3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bcat said:


> LOL you?re too sweet! <3
> But I think I?m doing pretty good. I?m actually getting a really good spawn rate, almost every one of my pink flowers has something on it. PLUS im catching them pretty good too so far. About a 50/50 catch rate I guess.
> This is MUCH better than rover os far, at least for me.




Aww ! 

Okay that?s great to hear. EEP .. Rover?s was such a mess and fail for me .. bad times. On another note, I?m sending a bunch of positive vibes and good lucks your way. Go, go, go ! <3



shunishu said:


> also the invisible barriers around the giant flowers are ridiculous, you can't even get close to them.. it's very much like isabelle's  "you can't build here, there's only 2km of free space around it and a stone 3km away.."



I?m not a big fan of the barriers either. Luckily I found a way to make things work for me. 

My biggest problem is finding a way to fit every piece of furniture I want while staying under the 40 furniture limit. I really wish there was a way to increase that limit. :c So many pretty flowery items .. not enough space.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2018)

As a side note, my good luck seems to be fading a bit. Spawn rates are worse now and so are the catch rates. 
I hope I’m able to get the floral background and the white swing. That’s what I want mainly.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 4, 2018)

*takes aspirin for event-induced anxiety-headaches and goes to bed* "screw you pocketcamp"


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2018)

SweetTreatsx3 said:


> Aww !
> 
> Okay that’s great to hear. EEP .. Rover’s was such a mess and fail for me .. bad times. On another note, I’m sending a bunch of positive vibes and good lucks your way. Go, go, go ! <3
> 
> ...



Lol I quit rovers event I was so frustrated with it. But this one is definitely better! Positive vibes for you too! <3 <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2018)

Ok, these catch rates are DISMAL.  I'm basically catching roughly 30-40% of the ladybugs that spawn, which isn't that many to begin with.  This is ridiculous.  Why was the gothic rose event so much easier?!  I don't understand, Nintendo.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 4, 2018)

I just find it interested how my friend shared a purple and navy ladybug twice and I got them both times one after the other but after that nope...


----------



## shunishu (Mar 4, 2018)

ok nevermind .. just remembered I had tons of flower food from the previous events that I've never used up, which definitely gave me a kickstart and added some more active players  that were almost done from reddit  and I'm slowly but surely getting there..


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 4, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/MKoOQ

Seriously? Filled up my entire garden, pulled up hybrids I was planning to use for decoration and out of 20 I spawn 11, and out of those I only caught like 5. What...

Also, isn't the navy bug supposed to be harder to catch because it's 3 stars?? Why have I caught like 4 of those but zero of the purple one. :think:


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 4, 2018)

For some reason, I have more navy than purple. I don't know why. 
But they both are a struggle. I hardly have either of them. I have literally one purple and seven navy.



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ok, these catch rates are DISMAL.  I'm basically catching roughly 30-40% of the ladybugs that spawn, which isn't that many to begin with.  This is ridiculous.  Why was the gothic rose event so much easier?!  I don't understand, Nintendo.



They're probably playing around, trying to find the perfect rates for it to be challenging but not too difficult..?
They haven't found it yet.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 4, 2018)

Soti said:


> For some reason, I have more navy than purple. I don't know why.
> But they both are a struggle. I hardly have either of them. I have literally one purple and seven navy.
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't struggle with Lotti's Garden Event, but I'm struggling with this one.


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 4, 2018)

Day one isn't over yet and I'm up to 35 purple and 17 navy ladybugs. 

I don't think the spawn and catch rates are any different than the last two events (Lottie and Rover) and I completed those with plenty of time to spare so I'm confident.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> Day one isn't over yet and I'm up to 35 purple and 17 navy ladybugs.
> 
> I don't think the spawn and catch rates are any different than the last two events (Lottie and Rover) and I completed those with plenty of time to spare so I'm confident.



You seem to get very lucky with these events.  I barely have any of the rare ladybugs.  :/


----------



## Xyla (Mar 4, 2018)

The rates are okay I think. Usually get abt 5 purple/dark purple buggies from every 20 flowers planted. BUT I feel guilty bc especially one friend keeps sharing so many with me since the start of the event but never has any flowers up for me to return the favour! Kir! If u read this let me share with uuu lol. I?m literally abt to start camping out in ur garden to catch the flowers before u do xD


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 4, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You seem to get very lucky with these events.  I barely have any of the rare ladybugs.  :/



The key is to have a few friends that you can trade back and forth with. 

Say you have 10 bugs, you share them and they catch 6 of them, they share back to you and you catch 3, you share back and they catch 1. So out of the original 10, there are an additional 10 catches, doubling the yield.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm having horrible catch rates right now :/ Now I'm really worried that I'm not going to able to get all the items I want considering I haven't even finished the first half of the event yet...


----------



## shunishu (Mar 5, 2018)

did you notice that there's ladybugs hidden on flowers in the spring backgrounds?


Spoiler: see here


----------



## wenom (Mar 5, 2018)

@shunishu; cute pictures! :3
yeah! they're super cute!! :3 i hope
different backgrounds will have little
hidden secrets like this one, too!


Spoiler










I think this is quite representative of
how the second half of this event is
going for a lot of people :/​


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah, I don't normally grouse but the spawn and catch rates are ridiculous. I'm doubtful I'll get the swing and terrain pieces even though I've been playing regularly. 

And I *really* need people to stop sharing old bugs with me. If I plant pink flowers, don't share ladybugs from the clovers or yellow flowers! Takes up all the space for the people who do share the new bugs with me. I'm honestly about to block someone (not from this forum!) who keeps doing this.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2018)

Day two of the second half and things aren't looking so good.  I literally only want the swing and the flower terrain.  This is so disappointing...


----------



## Bcat (Mar 5, 2018)

^Same. I mainly just want the swing and the background. Somehow, i actually met the goal for the purple ladybugs today! 
But my catch rate for the navy bugs isn’t very good at all. Hopefully I can get them without spending any leaf tickets.
I’m still salty I bought the flower background with tickets before this event started. I would’ve been able to buy Celeste by now if I hadn’t done that.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't think the catch rate is to bad I finished the event this morning without flower food or leaf tickets it's possible just keep trying!!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 5, 2018)

I got 2 navy and 8 purple but then I caught all the purple ones and failed all of the Navy ones.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Mar 5, 2018)

i finished the second half late last night without using flower food or tickets. granted, i had a friend and we would swap back and forth every time we caught any until they were gone, rinse, repeat. it added up pretty fast!
these events are kind of ridiculous spawn rate wise but if you work with a friend and juggle the critters between the two of you, it's a breeze.

the only thing i'm worried about is getting enough flowers to exchange for the extra items. 40 for a stepping stone? what the hell, nintendo?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 6, 2018)

My spawn and catch rates are as bad as the butterfly event. Stress levels are high. I’m using leaf tickets. Not enjoying it st all.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 6, 2018)

I finished on Monday evening, so two days. Yes, the spawn rates and catch rates are awful but it's not that hard. I didn't use up any tickets either, though I did use plant food on the first morning. 

My trick (such as it is) is to share with people. They always share back. I was scooping up bugs every time I logged in.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 6, 2018)

I feel bad never giving ladybugs back to the people that send them to me, but I never catch most of them. At least a lot of the items are repeats so I don't feel as bad. The only ladybug goals I have met so far are the pink ones.


----------



## Sundance99 (Mar 6, 2018)

I was able to finish yesterday.  I tried a trick I read about on Twitter.  When catching the ladybugs, group together 2 to 3 at a time of the same type.  When I started doing this, my catch rate improved.  Not a great catch rate, but better!  There were still times I didn’t catch anything, but that became a little more rare.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 6, 2018)

Ok, my catch rate for he navy ladybugs is AWFUL. I can barely get any.


----------



## Nightstar (Mar 6, 2018)

I need more gold bugs but I don't seem to be getting many yellow flowers. :c


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 7, 2018)

Things are looking up a little for me.  I have 43/50 purple and 33/45 navy ladybugs.  I've just got to keep going.  Hopefully people will share with me so my stress will be over soon.  Lol.


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2018)

I started yesterday and hearing the backlash of the flower events makes me concerned if I'll ever manage to get the Flower Fores which I'm currently working towards. 
Who knows if I'll get enough before March 9th... 

Btw does anyone know if sharing ladybugs decreases the amount of the ladybugs you have for achieving a task? Would definitely share my current ones with people if it didn't make the tasks take longer.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 7, 2018)

Sundance99 said:


> I was able to finish yesterday.  I tried a trick I read about on Twitter.  When catching the ladybugs, group together 2 to 3 at a time of the same type.  When I started doing this, my catch rate improved.  Not a great catch rate, but better!  There were still times I didn’t catch anything, but that became a little more rare.



Thanks. This does seem to help a little bit, but I am still nowhere near most of the goals.


----------



## Chicha (Mar 7, 2018)

Arghhhhhhh, I'm halfway through the second part of the event but the low catch rates are making it really difficult to enjoy the event. I have 26 of the purple ladybugs and 19 of the navy ones. I'm fine with missing out on the purple ladybugs, I'm just trying to get the white swing bench and spring garden background. I have enough flowers to order the rest lmao

It doesn't help that almost everyone's gardens are full so I can't share until they empty the bug stock. x_x

I would also want for people to stop giving me yellow ladybugs. If people have only all purple flowers, it should be self-explanatory we're trying to get those ladybugs.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2018)

I HAVE VANQUISHED THE BEAST. 
I got the swing and the flower background today! Now I’m just growing flowers for the trade-in items.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 7, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I HAVE VANQUISHED THE BEAST.
> I got the swing and the flower background today! Now I’m just growing flowers for the trade-in items.



Me too!!!  I only have the sparkle stone left, which I don't need anyway.  I'm so happy!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Me too!!!  I only have the sparkle stone left, which I don't need anyway.  I'm so happy!



Yaaaayyyyy! I don?t have the sparkle stone and I?m not worried about it either.  (good thing too, cause my catch rates are even worse than before)


----------



## Chicha (Mar 8, 2018)

I totally thought the event ended last night which is why I spent leaf tickets getting bugs, not realizing today is the last day lmao

Oh well, I did end up getting the white bench swing and the spring flower background. I'm happy. But seriously, the bug catch rates were terrible this time around.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2018)

Wow yeah did they just lower catch rate for shared bugs too now... ugh. If they keep pulling those **** I'mma quit.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 10, 2018)

Why oh why do the canals not fit the way I want them to? I missed out on the extra corners I wanted because I couldn’t grow enough flowers at the end but that doesn’t change the fact that the canals and the paving don’t fit like I want them to and I’m so frustrated!


----------

